
Obama Signs Patent Overhaul Legislation - taylorbuley
http://www.pcworld.com/article/240153/obama_signs_patent_overhaul_legislation.html
======
mikeocool
"[The legislation] would change U.S. patent rules by giving a patent to the
first person to file for it, not the first person to create a new invention."

Can anyone explain how this relates to prior art? If you're filing a patent
for something that you're not the first person to invent, then isn't there
inherently going to be prior art related to your patent, rendering it not new
and non-obvious?

------
DrHankPym
> Reducing the backlog of patents at the USPTO "is essential to encouraging
> innovation and bolstering the U.S. economy."

Can someone explain to me this "correlation"?

~~~
div
Lobbying dollars at work.

------
sodiumphosphate
I have a bad feeling about this.

